# aftermarket backup camera?



## RB22 (Jun 20, 2019)

I was in an auto-parts store today, and I saw kits for adding backup cameras to cars. One kit had the camera in an attachment to the rear license plate. That placement seems feasible. My next thought turned to the other end. Where could we put the video display in a 2015 Versa? I would not want to add a screen standing on top of the dashboard. I do not want anything blocking our view forward. Could we put in a combination TV screen-radio as in the newer cars?


----------



## lucas602 (Nov 9, 2020)

Yes but don’t buy those cheap auto parts store ones.

Get a name brand stereo and camera. They make kits to fit an aftermarket stereo into your dash. They also make an adapter harness that will plug into your cars wiring harness, and allow you to connect the aftermarket stereo without cutting up your wiring.

You have two challenges. You will need to find the wire for the reverse switch, to turn the camera on when you go into reverse.

And run the wire back for the camera. Usually this is done under the kick panel where carpet meets the edge of the door.

So you pop the dash apart some, probably the center console, the kick panels and some carpet. Its a good project to start out with.


----------

